

Why Highly Intelligent People Fail At The Most Important Things In Life - kunle
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-smart-people-fail-2012-6

======
jasontraff
The inferences he makes about political and religious beliefs as a consequence
of evolutionary psychology is pretty cool.

Gets a bit weird around here though: "Intelligent people are more likely to be
nocturnal because humans are designed to wake up when the sun comes up and go
to sleep when the sun goes down. They are more likely to be homosexual,
because humans are evolutionarily designed to reproduce heterosexually. They
are more likely to enjoy instrumental music because music in its evolutionary
origin was vocal, and they are more likely to consume alcohol, cigarettes and
drugs because all of these substances are evolutionarily novel."

